# Bessingham Manor - November 2012



## Pen15 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bessingham Manor - November 2012

Explored with the usual suspects, *Bones Out*,* Luke* (who should have got is ar*e in gear and joined this site) *Takes Pictures* and *Ant_43*.

Big thanks goes to* Bones* for organising as well as driving all day.

As is usually the case we see this place after it has been “Chaved” and Pikyed”.
Sad to say but for those who wish to see this place, you will be sorely disappointed. Such a shame as this is now not a grand old house but more of a brick s**t house. It seems that it must be a way of scent marking for those of ill repute. Not just the floors or should I say the lack of, but the fact that the remains of this once fine building are now just a large toilet. As with us all on this site, our interests lie with documenting and archiving all that we see in this type of environment. Having spoken to a couple of friends on here and agreeing too, the idea of keeping someone’s memory alive through photography and reports provides satisfaction. After what we all saw just provides sadness and shows disrespect to the now forgotten memory of those who once dwelled there. Those who know me know that I can waffle and this time have quite literally talked a load of crap.

For those who still have enough staying power there is some history below 

“Mostly quoted from the Country Seat (online blog)”

Built in 1870 for the Spurrell family, who had farting connections in Suffolk going back over 500 years, the house originally had 52-arses but this has now been reduced to a more manageable five. The house remained in the Spurrell family until the last member died in 1952. It was then bought by Robert Gamble who eventually found maintenance a significant challenge which was compounded by a poor quality roof repair which failed leading to massive water damage to part of the house, including the collapse of sections of the second floor. The near derelict state of the interior is mirrored in the exterior which is partially supported by scaffolding or probably held together by the extensive ivy. Perhaps questions should be asked as to why this gradual decay was not spotted by the local conservation department who may have been able to farce repairs before the damage became so extensive? Nobody ever reads this stuff so changing the odd word won't even get noticed.Those who have noticed are now looking for any other words and as a result you will end up reading the whole lot.

It was in this sorry state that the house was finally put up for auction in September 2009 with the agents, William H Brown, who optimistically thought it might go for around £900,000 – despite a likely £1m bill to fully restore the house. Unsurprisingly, it failed to reach even the reserve of £640,000 from a starting price of £400,000. To compound the problems, thieves also broke in and stole a fireplace from one of the ground floor rooms. Despite this the agents have continued to try to find a buyer but with only limited success.

By the beginning of 2010, there were three offers on the table. Two were from individuals looking to create family homes but worryingly, one of the offers still in the table was from a developer looking for a commercial project – which is probably an inappropriate enabling development. With all the wealth still available and our nation’s ostensible love of older buildings, it is sad and mystifying as to it’s been so difficult to find a sympathetic owner. Once restored the house would probably be worth several million – so if someone has approximately £1.5m needing a profitable use then this would be the ideal opportunity; just please do it sensitively.

Enough of all that and on with the images…………!







Open Planning






Brave or foolish! Been to quite a few sites in my time but this has to be the worst for flooring. This image was taken at the top level. Whilst trying to shoot it my tri pod leg went through what is now a new hole. My legs nearly followed. That was the fastest I think I ever moved. Risking life and limb to entertain you all haha.






The room opposite






And on that bed.....! Tuesday 23rd January 1940 Again, not to be touched as someone has used the bit of history as toilet paper. 






Next level down






Ground level
















On the whole it was good to be amongst friends and we did have a great day out, but I did feel uninspired by the place. Perhaps as with most sites 10 -15 years before and it would have been a different experience. 

I will say this to those who want to see it. You are entering a very dangerous building which could easily mean on your own head be it !!

Those of you, who have reached the bottom of this page, read my rambelings and hopfully agree. I commend you. I shall leave on a lighter note as accompanied by our quartet around the organ and what an organ it was (oh er missus).






Big thanks to *Luke* for supplying this image.

As always, many thanks for viewing my post.

Until the next time ​


----------



## Bones out (Nov 16, 2012)

Connections over 400 years 

Done her well fella, very well indeed. ....

Cheers.


----------



## darbians (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice job. I am shocked about the top floor I went in August and it seemed pretty stable. The first floor was lethal though!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice work there, does not sound as if floor with the bes in will soon be going down a couple of levels.


----------



## abel101 (Nov 17, 2012)

got a very nice set of images there


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 17, 2012)

I went in October with my son, and again in November this time to show my daughter, so very close to when you have just been. Indeed, it was the discovery of this property that lead me to join this great website of ours. On my first visit I took the decision to ask questions at a neighbouring house. I knew this was a risk - it could mean I wouldn't be able to do what I went there to do - enter and explore the property... But the neighbour was helpful once he realised I was trustworthy. He gave me a lot of information that others who have posted on this house seem not to realise.
A fundamental reason why this house has not been restored is that the last owner (before the developer who now owns it) , sold off land surrounding it, whilst still living in the old house himself. Eventually the house became too dillapidated to live in and he moved into the mobile home that fellow visitors will have seen in grounds close by. Well if you have seen the fencing that runs about 30 feet along the front of the house, this fence now is the boundary of the property. My observation is: Would anyone with enough money to buy a restored house of this size wish to have their curtilage end at such a close distance from the house? I think not. 

The house has been damned by the pillage of it's land.

The plot, if I remember correctly (don't quote me!) is now only about 1 1/2 acres. The developer who now owns the house has had permission to demolish it and build a similar style building in the centre of what now is the reduced plot, so the new house will be sitting in a much more suitable position in the land that is left. Don't get me wrong - I abhore the destruction of such a wonderful old house. But I can see the reasons why it is going to happen.

One other observation... I noticed things have been taken from this house even as briefly as between my visit in October and November. Its sad. It leaves less for fellow explorers to see who come after. Even if the whole lot is eventually going to end up in a heap of rubble.. 

Nice work with the photographs buddy. That haunting attic bedroom with the creepers growing through the window and the lonely bed is my favourite part of the house. Oh, and my foot nearly went through the floor there too... Thanks for the photos


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 17, 2012)

I was here too not so long ago, agreed it is quite a dangerous site, but I quite enjoyed it. I didnt venture upstairs so thanks for doing that for me and providing pics


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 17, 2012)

I think you've captured her very well! Cheers for sharing them with us!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 17, 2012)

Many thanks to you all for your comments. I am gald you enjoyed the images.

Special thanks to Paulytwotanks for a valuable insight and information on the site.


----------



## ant_43 (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice pics chap! It'll be a little while till i get around to processing mine.

It's always good to hear a bit more history on the place so thanks for that. 

Was a fun explore today too, cheers


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice shots mate i didnt fancey up staires wish i had now


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 17, 2012)

Love the pics,I never ventured upstairs so is good to see it, I agree with you in how quick something's go into disrepair or get chaved up but that's to world we live in, theft and damage tend to go unpunished ! Will get of my soapbox now and enjoy the report again......


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane.c (Nov 18, 2012)

Love the pics thanks for posting,


----------



## graybags (Nov 19, 2012)

Stay away from there, they have a cyberman !


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic pics, gutted I couldn't make this one! 
Yeah, wouldn't catch me up there! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 19, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic pics, gutted I couldn't make this one!
> Yeah, wouldn't catch me up there! Cheers for sharing!



Thanks feller !

Shame you couldn't make it we had a great day out and you were sorely missed. Heres to the next time


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone for the great comments.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great! Fab pics, the crew pic is ace


----------



## Redneck13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello fella, thought I recognised one of the masks, as you were heading towards the house, myself and my fiance and our mate were then leaving, after my 2nd visit, haven't got to grips with uploading pictures yet so haven't left a report, we didn't venture upwards due to both me and my mate being "hefty". Nice pics though. Gimme a shout next time your exploring. 

Cheers


----------



## Redneck13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello fella, thought I recognised one of the masks, as you were heading towards the house, myself and my fiance and our mate were then leaving, after my 2nd visit, haven't got to grips with uploading pictures yet so haven't left a report, we didn't venture upwards due to both me and my mate being "hefty". Nice pics though. Gimme a shout next time your exploring. 

Cheers


----------



## karltrowitz (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the newspaper, even if it was...er...soiled! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Bones out (Nov 23, 2012)

Redneck13 said:


> Hello fella, thought I recognised one of the masks, as you were heading towards the house, myself and my fiance and our mate were then leaving, after my 2nd visit, haven't got to grips with uploading pictures yet so haven't left a report, we didn't venture upwards due to both me and my mate being "hefty". Nice pics though. Gimme a shout next time your exploring.
> 
> Cheers




Yup, it was good to see you guys 

Perfect timing, I wonder what you would have thought of us walking in on you with our props on and your party with your props off


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 23, 2012)

Redneck13 said:


> Hello fella, thought I recognised one of the masks, as you were heading towards the house, myself and my fiance and our mate were then leaving, after my 2nd visit, haven't got to grips with uploading pictures yet so haven't left a report, we didn't venture upwards due to both me and my mate being "hefty". Nice pics though. Gimme a shout next time your exploring.
> 
> Cheers



I echo Bones statements and hope you managed to get some great shots !!


Thanks again to those who have commented


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice stuff Penis, love the masks!!


----------



## Redneck13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha. With the farmer being so close we would have shit it. We did get some good shots but I have still to master the art of report writing. Besides, it's been done so much we captured nothing that hasn't already been done.


----------

